# Remote Car Starter Installation



## Lukasz (Oct 14, 2004)

Helllo,
It's that time of year again, it's getting cold and it really sucks getting to the parking lot and having to wait while the windows to defog and the engine to at least slightly warm up...so I'm considering installing a remote starter.

I know that a while back a few people had this done, but who has it now? 
Any recommendations for places to do the install in/around the GTA and remote starter brands/model? (closer to Mississauga/Oakville hopefully).
Any issues/concerns to be aware of..
and lastly...anyone have any ideas for pricing to get this done?

I visited a place that would do it for $500...Found it kinda steep, is that within the "acceptable" range?

Thanks for the info!!!

Cheers
Lukasz


----------



## BrianJ (Nov 3, 2006)

I have a remote starter in my pickup and love it, I have decided not to put one in the X-trail because there can be expensive problems when you put a remote starter in a vehicle with immobilizer keys, in fact the dealer discouraged it, and they would sell you anything to make a buck. In Manitoba there is an insurance discount and a heavy publicity campaign to install immobilizers, and there are many horror stories about combining them with remote starters.
I'm not saying it can't be done, but I would choose a unit that has been proven to work properly in an X-trail.


----------



## Ice512 (Oct 16, 2006)

woooahhh i was thinkin the same thing too...but never knew it would be such a diseaster with the immo.

that just killed my thought completely..haha


----------



## Lukasz (Oct 14, 2004)

BrianJ said:


> I have a remote starter in my pickup and love it, I have decided not to put one in the X-trail because there can be expensive problems when you put a remote starter in a vehicle with immobilizer keys, in fact the dealer discouraged it, and they would sell you anything to make a buck. In Manitoba there is an insurance discount and a heavy publicity campaign to install immobilizers, and there are many horror stories about combining them with remote starters.
> I'm not saying it can't be done, but I would choose a unit that has been proven to work properly in an X-trail.


Thanks for the reply BrianJ...I do understand that it's hard to bypass the NATS, and a bypass module is required (essentially turning off that feature). I wonder though, what sort of issues would I be encountering besides the immobilizer system...
Cheers


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Past & Current Experience*



Lukasz said:


> Thanks for the reply BrianJ...I do understand that it's hard to bypass the NATS, and a bypass module is required (essentially turning off that feature). I wonder though, what sort of issues would I be encountering besides the immobilizer system...
> Cheers


Lukasz:

I had one on my 2005 SE model and it worked perfectly for the 15 months I had it and was trouble free. I now have the same model one on my 2006 and it too is working perfectly. The brand is Auto Start.

Cost me about $300 on the '05...don't know the $ figure on the new one as it was part of the deal but think the price was up around $400 + as the technology has been improved.

In my case, a third key was required / used with the remote starter (same with both cars). This key was programmed along with the other 2 keys to match - the dealer has to do this, using the Consult II and they have to get a code from Nissan Canada before they do it.

The installer wound electrical wire around the head of the third key (to act as a coil pick-up) and it was placed inside the remote starter main unit. From the suppliers web site he downloaded the current programming features and proceeded to offer me the many options available - which were extensive......

Basically, I had to tell him that I didn't want it to "drive" the car - just "start" it  

I did select one option though - if I have left the car unlocked - when I start it remotely, it automatically locks all doors.

So basically, I can start the car remotely, shut it off remotely, lock and unlock all doors.

The long horizontal antenna that went behind the rear view mirror has been replaced with a much more modern, small version, which also has a flashing LED light (intended to indicate another level of security).

You still can't use a remote to overcome the absence of the "blow horn" on locking, but it does flash the lights.

BTW, you can / must also set the program to the amount of time you want it to run before it automatically shuts down if the key is not inserted within that time period - I have mine set for 10 minutes.

I wouldn't have a vehicle (in our winter climate) without a remote starter - uses a little extra gas but saves freezing your buns off trying to scrape windows. Unfortunately, there is a negative impact on the environment but I try to limit the use to when it's "really" necessary.

Hope this helps.

Cheers = Roger


----------



## Lukasz (Oct 14, 2004)

Thanks for the reply Roger,
Did you by any chance have the defogger button somehow hooked up as well by any chance? I was wondering about whether it's an option.
Also, is it a two-way? If it is, how well does it work for range and such? 
Cheers


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

Lukasz said:


> Thanks for the reply Roger,
> Did you by any chance have the defogger button somehow hooked up as well by any chance? I was wondering about whether it's an option.
> Also, is it a two-way? If it is, how well does it work for range and such?
> Cheers


There was no mention of the defogger - doubt that it's an option because of the way it currently works (shuts off when car turned off and has to be "pressed" again to reactivate once the car is re-started).

Sorry but don't understand your meaning of "two-way" ? Kindly elaborate.

Don't have the manual immediately available but the range is quite good - can start the car when exiting a theater / shopping mall from a considerable distance - will check manual and advise on specs.

BTW, when car starts, park lights activate, making it easy to spot your vehicle in a crowded parking lot.

Cheers


----------



## Lukasz (Oct 14, 2004)

Canada's Far East said:


> There was no mention of the defogger - doubt that it's an option because of the way it currently works (shuts off when car turned off and has to be "pressed" again to reactivate once the car is re-started).
> 
> Sorry but don't understand your meaning of "two-way" ? Kindly elaborate.
> 
> ...


What I mean by a two-way system is that the system sends signal to the remote to confirm that the car has in fact been started. 
Cheers


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

Not really a "two-way" system. 

There is an LED light on the remote that illuminates when you press any of the buttons but nothing actually confirms that it has indeed started - except my faith in the X-TRAIL.

Have not yet found the manual (will try again tonight) but I believe that if it fails to start on the first attempt, it will try "X" number of times again...........

Later


----------



## evjm (Jan 11, 2006)

I had the Autostart put in my X a little over a year ago. I am extremely happy with the range. I have coworkers with Viper or other brands that don't get even close to the same range. I also don't have the receiver visible, so I expected less range, but even with it well hidden it still works great!

I'll have to take it back to the installer though, he didn't know how to set it so the auto lock feature would stay activated. I was sorry to see that feature go but now I"m glad to hear it is possible.


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*UPDATE*



Canada's Far East said:


> Not really a "two-way" system.
> 
> There is an LED light on the remote that illuminates when you press any of the buttons but nothing actually confirms that it has indeed started - except my faith in the X-TRAIL.
> 
> ...


Lukasz:

Found the manual - here's the info:

The one I have is the Autostart AS-1424.

It will try to start the car 3 times before giving up.

It has an *Idle Mode.* This allows the user to engage the remote starter to take over the vehicle while it is already running with the key in the ignition switch. The vehicle will keep running for the pre-programmed run time, or until it is shut down by remote.

This is a convenient feature if you need your keys to check your mail or drop a package into your house...you can lock the car, use your keys to open whatever and then return to the car without having the windows fog-up.....

The programmed run times are:

For a gas engine - 4, 15 or 25 minutes (15 minutes by default).

For a diesel engine - 9, 20 or 30 minutes (20 minutes by default).

It also has a *Valet Mode.* The system can be placed in valet mode to disable the remote starting capabilities. If the vehicle needs to be serviced, or if you park it indoors, valet mode will prevent the engine from being accidentally started by remote control.

Here's a nice feature - it also has a *Cold Weather Mode.* When the cold weather mode is active, the engine starts every 2 hours and runs for 4 minutes (20 minutes with diesel engines) - this routine goes on for a period of 24 hours or until you disable it.

*Priority Door Access:- *if the remote door locks option is installed on your vehicle, this safety feature allows you to unlock solely the driver's door with a single press of the unlock button on the transmitter - upon a second press of the unlock button, all the other doors will unlock.

Also, it has a Multi-car capability:- This option allows the owner of 2 vehicles, both equipped with the same Remote Car Starter model, to control both systems with a single remote control transmitter.

As I mentioned in an earlier post, the technology has come a long way on these remote starters. They are indeed a very "convenient" feature to have on a vehicle, for both winter & summer (to have the a/c cool the car down before entry).

Prior to the Autostart model, I've had others - Commander is one name I remember - but I have found the Autostart to be quite reliable.

Cheers = Roger


----------



## Lukasz (Oct 14, 2004)

Thanks for the input guys.
Roger---I'm going to see what model is out if not the one you mentioned. I need to get some good quotes before I do anything else.
Cheers
Lukasz


----------

